# Garmin 705 file transfer question - 0 workouts found



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi,

I have a Garmin 705 and have been using it successfully with WKO+ v2.2 until today.

Today when i tried to download my ride i got a message on WKO, "Finished reading 0 workouts". This is the first time that it has happened. 

If i look in my Garmin (while not connected to computer) history, i can see the workout. When i connect to the computer I can see the workout in the History folder. For some reason i cannot transfer it into WKO+ or even Garmin Training Center??

Anyone had this problem, it's as if the workout was recorded on the garmin, but not classified as a "workout"? Any solutions?

Thank you


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know if it's the same thing, but if I fail to download after every ride, the second ride doesn't seem to "count." it's there in the Garmin, and I can see it as part of the data file that I transfer to Training Peaks, but it isn't included among the cumulative data.
For example, did a ride on Friday. Sunday also did a ride. Downloaded data after Sunday's ride. Only one file was downloaded, identified with Friday's date, with Friday's portion highlighted in black. Sunday's was not highlighted. TSS, max 5 sec. data, etc., calculated only for Friday's portion. By manually highlighting Sunday's portion, the software provided "Selection" data, but it didn't also appear in the "last twenty-eight days" data, and, as soon as I removed the highlight, nothing in the summary window.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

I've only had a transfer problem with workouts done before a firmware update. I assume you open the history folder and then drag and drop the workouts onto your calendar view?


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

BeeCharmer said:


> I've only had a transfer problem with workouts done before a firmware update. I assume you open the history folder and then drag and drop the workouts onto your calendar view?


if you don't download after each ride, does each ride open a new file?


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I think you have to be sure to do a reset after each ride, if you don't download them. Otherwise, they appear as 'laps' to the first ride.

After hitting stop, hold the other button on the left for about 5 seconds. It will say doing a reset in (3,2,1) seconds, but be sure to hold until reset done.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

I think you're exactly right.


----------



## danthony930 (Nov 8, 2009)

I had the same problem, then I contacted Garmin tech support. They asked me if downloaded the the Garmin updater. I had done so. They sent me a back dating patch to correct it. I have had no problems since. They even troubleshot over the phone to retrieve past rides.


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. I called Garmin today and spoke with a guy who went through the whole troubleshooting diagnostics but could not identify the problem.

Other than deleting all my files and starting again, there was not a real solution achieved.


----------



## srosenfeld (Sep 21, 2009)

soulfly_nyc said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I called Garmin today and spoke with a guy who went through the whole troubleshooting diagnostics but could not identify the problem.
> 
> Other than deleting all my files and starting again, there was not a real solution achieved.


If you can see the file in the history folder, the reason WKO is saying 0 workouts found is that the file is corrupt. Happens sometimes with Garmin. You may still be able to recover the ride information by using an XML editor. Often times, the file is just missing one or two elements. If you upload the file, I can see if a quick tweak may be able to fix it.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

srosenfeld said:


> If you can see the file in the history folder, the reason WKO is saying 0 workouts found is that the file is corrupt. Happens sometimes with Garmin. You may still be able to recover the ride information by using an XML editor. Often times, the file is just missing one or two elements. If you upload the file, I can see if a quick tweak may be able to fix it.


There are guys on the Garmin forum that can fix files.


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

*file*

Thank you, i cannot upload the file..."upload failed" error message.


----------



## danthony930 (Nov 8, 2009)

Try the Manual upload option. If the device saved the data it is stored in the memory.
My questions are:
What computer system are you using PC or MAC?
What error code did you receive?
Have you downloaded the plug-in?
Have you download any Garmin updates?
When did you purchase the unit?
Has it worked before?

All these questions are important to write down the answers.

Then call Garmin 800-800-1020, then select Technical Support. 
Ask the tech "if you have to backdate your software or uninstall, then re-install?"
Good Luck,


----------

